# Spain at Easter - need to book sites?



## jrr (Oct 17, 2011)

Good day folks,

We'll be coming back from our first trip to Spain on Easter Monday (ferry from Santander). Knowing that Easter/Holy Week is a Big Thing in Spain, do the seasoned campers on here reckon that booking sites in advance over that period would be a good idea?

We'll need a site near to Santander on Easter Sunday, and we'll be working our way across from (probably) the Peniscola area during the week leading up to Easter.

thanks


----------



## blondel (Jun 12, 2005)

We were at Peniscola last Easter. It was our 1st trip to Spain and I thought that booking for Easter was probably a good idea. We 1st tried to book Bontarra Park which was apparently full several weeks before the date. However our 2nd choice Camping Eden was fine. They only charged full price for 2 of the nights which if I remember correctly was the Friday and Saturday, I remember being surprised that Sunday was not full price (ACSI). If there is somewhere you particularly want to be it is probably a good idea to book or at least arrive early at the site.

Several vans moved off for the weekend and parked up outside the police station next door  and returned when the price dropped again. 

We found that campsites were VERY expensive along the coast without the ACSI discount.


ps I don't count myself a seasoned traveller to Spain but the ferry is booked for next year.


----------



## TheNomad (Aug 12, 2013)

I'd suggest pre-booking if you want to be sure of a particular site then. 
Also be aware that it is likely to be very busy, and full of families with lots of kids.

The Easter period (Semana Santa) is one of the biggest holiday times of the year nationally across Spain, and millions of Spanish people go on holiday in-country during that period; huge numbers of them go to campsites as it's a relatively cheap form of holidaying for them.


----------



## jrr (Oct 17, 2011)

Thanks very much, folks. We'll make sure we book a couple of sites, particularly the night before sailing.

cheers


----------



## Grizzly (May 9, 2005)

Do take some ear plugs and don't try going to bed to sleep.

I know that _ Nessun Dorma _ is an Italian aria but it is one to which every Spaniard knows the words and, especially over the Easter weekend at a campsite, does his or her best to make it true.

G


----------



## CandA (May 1, 2005)

Hi

We have stayed at Camping de Haro in the Rioja region over Easter:
http://www.campingdeharo.com/en/

This is a popular site but plenty of room for tourers over Easter holidays. We stopped as we had an early ferry back from Bilbao, which it is nearer to, but it is only a couple of hours from Santanter.

Haro is a lovely town with a fantastic Rioja museum and lots of places to buy the lovely wine.

Good wishes
CandA


----------



## vicdicdoc (May 14, 2005)

jrr said:


> Good day folks,
> We'll be coming back from our first trip to Spain on Easter Monday (ferry from Santander). Knowing that Easter/Holy Week is a Big Thing in Spain, do the seasoned campers on here reckon that booking sites in advance over that period would be a good idea?
> 
> We'll need a site near to Santander on Easter Sunday, and we'll be working our way across from (probably) the Peniscola area during the week leading up to Easter.
> thanks


You couldn't do better that parking at this place, try to arrive not too late in the afternoon. Dump & fresh water there (as are couple of bars & restaurants. It's nice & quiet by the lake.

http://en.m.wikipedia.org/wiki/Cabarceno_Natural_Park


----------



## jrr (Oct 17, 2011)

Grizzly said:


> Do take some ear plugs and don't try going to bed to sleep.
> 
> I know that _ Nessun Dorma _ is an Italian aria but it is one to which every Spaniard knows the words and, especially over the Easter weekend at a campsite, does his or her best to make it true.
> 
> G


Right - ear defenders added to packing list.

CandA and vic, sites duly noted. The Haro site looks particularly promising.

By the by, Carol and Anthony, your blog is a very useful source of information - I've noted down some sites in Catalunya and surrounds based on your trip. Thanks very much.

cheers all


----------



## Grizzly (May 9, 2005)

Carbarceno is great and always our first choice BUT, it is a popular destination for many, not just motorhomers, and will be very busy at Easter. You should get a place but there will be families staying the whole weekend so timing it to arrive early might not work.


This is the road that you will be directed to when you leave the village:

43.358503 
-3.822089

It's a two way road but, in our experience, in the morning, when lots of people are arriving, it is nose to tail along this narrow street and no-one gives way so you wait...and wait...and wait. The road is not wide enough for you to go against the flowand people stop to buy things !

We use this way out, whihc is less busy and takes you to a wider exit road

43.358207 
-3.820506

G


----------

